# Bild wird trotz allem einfach nicht angezeigt. - AHHHHH!!!!!



## Rex (30. Sep 2006)

Liebe Freunde,
ich spende mal hier den ganzen Code meines Applets:
Wichtig ist, dass das Bild aus Testgründen direkt am Start des Applets und nicht nach dem Upload angezeigt wird (aus Testgründen eben).

```
import java.applet.Applet;
import java.applet.AppletContext;
import java.awt.Graphics;
import java.awt.Graphics2D;
import java.awt.Image;
import java.awt.Toolkit;
import java.awt.datatransfer.*;
import java.awt.dnd.*;
import java.awt.image.BufferedImage;
import java.io.*;
import java.net.*;
import java.util.*;
import java.io.IOException;
import java.net.MalformedURLException;
import java.net.URL;
import javax.imageio.ImageIO;
import javax.swing.JFrame;

public class DFApplet extends Applet
{ String SID;
  String TID;
  Integer orderno;

private static Image img;

// 

    public static JFrame f;
      public void init(String[] args)
    {
        try {
            
            loadImage(new URL("http://www.xxx.de/Pictures/ff1.png"), img);
        } catch (MalformedURLException ex) {
            ex.printStackTrace();
        }
          
 SID = getParameter("SID" );
 TID = getParameter("TID" );
 orderno = Integer.valueOf(getParameter("OID" ));
        JFrame f = new JFrame("Uploader");
        f.setSize(100, 100);
        f.setVisible(true);

        new DropTarget(f, new DropTargetAdapter()
        {
            public void drop(DropTargetDropEvent e)
            {
                try
                {
                    Transferable t = e.getTransferable();
                    DataFlavor d = e.getCurrentDataFlavors()[0];
                    e.acceptDrop(e.getDropAction());
                    List a = (List) t.getTransferData(d);
                    for (int i = 0; i < a.size(); i++)
                    {
                        processFile((File) a.get(i));
                                
                    }
                } catch (Exception ex)
                {
                    ex.printStackTrace();
                }
            }
        });
    } 

    public void processFile(File f)
    {
       try {
           
          
             InputStream serverInput = ClientHttpRequest.post(
                              new URL("http://www.xxx.de/test/uptest.php"), 
                              new Object[] {
                                            "orderno", orderno,
                                            "SID", SID,
                                            "TID", TID,
                                            "data", f
                                           });
             
            } catch (Exception e) {
    }
   }
    
    public void loadImage(URL graphicurl, Image img){
             img.getGraphics().drawImage(getImage(graphicurl), 0, 0, Applet.WIDTH, Applet.HEIGHT, this);              
             setImage(img); 
    }
    
    
    public void setImage(Image img) {
   this.img = img;
   repaint();
} 
 
    public void paint(Graphics g) {
  if (img == null) {
    img = createImage(100, 80);
  }
    }

}
```

Das Problem ist, das Applet bleibt... LEER!

Warum?
Ich muss ja irgendwas falsch gemacht haben.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!
MFG
Rex


----------



## Beni (1. Okt 2006)

Wo zeichnest du denn das Bild? Ein Aufruf in "paint" in der Form "g.drawImage..." könnte helfen.


----------



## L-ectron-X (1. Okt 2006)

@Rex: Hast du Schwierigkeiten mit copy & paste?
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=37321


----------



## Rex (1. Okt 2006)

Nein, habe ich wahrscheinlich nicht.

Jetzt sehen die Änderungen so aus:


```
[...]
 public void init(String[] args)
    {
        try {
            
            setImage(
                    img,
                    new URL("http://www.xxx.de/Pictures/ff1.png")
                    );
        } catch (MalformedURLException ex) {
            ex.printStackTrace();
        }
[...]
```

und


```
[...]
public void setImage(Image img, URL graphicurl) {
   img.getGraphics().drawImage(getImage(graphicurl), 0, 0, Applet.WIDTH, Applet.HEIGHT, this); 
   this.img = img;
   repaint();
} 
 
    public void paint(Graphics g) {
   if(img != null) {
      g.drawImage(img, 0, 0, this);
   } 
    }
[...]
```

Was ist jetzt noch falsch??


Vielen Dank!
MFG
Rex


----------



## André Uhres (1. Okt 2006)

???:L   public void init(String[] args)     ???:L 


```
package applets;
import java.awt.*;
import java.net.*;
import javax.swing.*;
public class DFApplet extends JApplet {
    private Image img;
    public void init() {
        try {
            img = new ImageIcon(new URL("http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/47/" +
                    "PNG_transparency_demonstration_1.png")).getImage();
        } catch (MalformedURLException e) {
            e.printStackTrace();
        }
    }
    public void paint(Graphics g) {
        g.drawImage(img,0,0,null);
    }
}
```


----------



## Rex (1. Okt 2006)

Irgendwas mache ich immer noch falsch:


```
import java.applet.Applet;
import java.applet.AppletContext;
import java.awt.Graphics;
import java.awt.Graphics2D;
import java.awt.Image;
import java.awt.Toolkit;
import java.awt.datatransfer.*;
import java.awt.dnd.*;
import java.awt.image.BufferedImage;
import java.io.*;
import java.net.*;
import java.util.*;
import java.io.IOException;
import java.net.MalformedURLException;
import java.net.URL;
import javax.imageio.ImageIO;
import javax.swing.ImageIcon;
import javax.swing.JFrame;

public class DFApplet extends Applet
{ String SID;
  String TID;
  Integer orderno;

private Image img;

// 

    public static JFrame f;
      public void init(String[] args)
    {
       try {
            img = new ImageIcon(new URL("http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/47/" +
                    "PNG_transparency_demonstration_1.png")).getImage();
        } catch (MalformedURLException e) {
            e.printStackTrace();
        } 
          
 SID = getParameter("SID" );
 TID = getParameter("TID" );
 orderno = Integer.valueOf(getParameter("OID" ));
        JFrame f = new JFrame("Uploader");
        f.setSize(100, 100);
        f.setVisible(true);

        new DropTarget(f, new DropTargetAdapter()
        {
            public void drop(DropTargetDropEvent e)
            {
                try
                {
                    Transferable t = e.getTransferable();
                    DataFlavor d = e.getCurrentDataFlavors()[0];
                    e.acceptDrop(e.getDropAction());
                    List a = (List) t.getTransferData(d);
                    for (int i = 0; i < a.size(); i++)
                    {
                        processFile((File) a.get(i));

                    }
                } catch (Exception ex)
                {
                    ex.printStackTrace();
                }
            }
        });
    } 

    public void processFile(File f)
    {
       try {
           
          
             InputStream serverInput = ClientHttpRequest.post(
                              new URL("http://www.xxx.de/test/uptest.php"), 
                              new Object[] {
                                            "orderno", orderno,
                                            "SID", SID,
                                            "TID", TID,
                                            "data", f
                                           });
             
            } catch (Exception e) {
    }
   }
    
    
     
public void paint(Graphics g) {
        g.drawImage(img,0,0,null);
    } 

}
```

Das Applet bleibt weiss ...


HELP!
MFG
Rex


----------



## Gast (1. Okt 2006)

guck mal was André grad geschrieben hat


----------



## Rex (1. Okt 2006)

public void init(String[] args)
Meinst Du das?
Wenn ich das weglasse, hagelt's Fehler.

EDIT: Ich habe aus Applet JApplet gemacht aber das bringt nix.


MFG
Rex


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (1. Okt 2006)

lol ich sag dazu nix mehr


----------



## Rex (1. Okt 2006)

@rail:
Ach komm!
Was mache ich falsch (bis auf das fehlende Java-Buch)


MFG
Rex


----------



## Campino (1. Okt 2006)

Rex: Ohne Java-Buch wirst du Java nie lernen!!!

Vergleiche mal Andres Code mit deinem: 

Bei Andre steht: 

```
public void int(){
//Der Rest der Methode
}
```

bei dir steht: 

```
public void init(String args[]){
//Der Rest der Methode
}
```

Na, macht es klick? Das hätte man wissen können...wenn man ein Buch...ach, du willst es ja eh nicht glauben...


----------



## Rex (1. Okt 2006)

AHHHH!
Oh man!

Ich muss mal wieder zur Augenspülung gehen...

MFG
Rex


----------



## Rex (1. Okt 2006)

Aber: 
Wenn ich jetzt aus init() int() mache,
dann sagt er mir "<identifier expected>"

AHHHHHHHHHH!

MFG
Rex


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (1. Okt 2006)

lol


----------



## L-ectron-X (1. Okt 2006)

Du kannst nicht einfach die Methoden nach Belieben (um-)benennen.
Die Methode, die das Applet initialisiert und zur Ausführung vorbereitet heißt init(). Wenn der Name dieser Methode einfach geändert wird, kannst du dich auf den Kopf stellen und 100 Hamburger essen, aber das Applet wird einfach nicht mehr funktionieren.


----------



## Rex (1. Okt 2006)

Campino hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bei Andre steht:
> 
> public void int(){
> //Der Rest der Methode
> ...



Aber hier wird ja noch einmal explizit darauf hingewiesen, dass ich int() nehmen soll!
Was ist denn nun richtig? :?


MFG
Rex


----------



## L-ectron-X (1. Okt 2006)

Campino hat versehentlich einen Tippfehler eingebaut. So wurde aus init() eben int().
Schau dir das Posting von André an, mische das mit dem, was du von mir hast und fertig ist die Laube.

Die Methode aus Applet, die du überschreiben musst heißt init().
Überschreiben bedeutet in diesem Fall, die Methode init() mit sinnvollem Code füllen, so dass das Applet initialisiert werden kann. Der Browser ruft nach dem Laden des Applets zuerst die init()-Methode auf und für den darin befindlichen Code aus. Wenn du die nicht überschrieben hast, bspw. weil du sie nicht init() sondern int() genannt hast, passiert gar nichts. Im Browser wird nichts angezeigt.

Soweit klar?


----------



## Campino (1. Okt 2006)

ups...*schäm*, ja das mit dem int ist ein Tippfehler meinerseits, es muss init heißen *schäm*

Wenn du irgendwelche Parameter an die Methode hängst, die diese nicht hat, wird das original auch nicht überschrieben.


----------



## Rex (1. Okt 2006)

Es klappt nicht!  Mein Bild wird nicht angezeigt - stattdessen bleibt die Applet-Fläche WEISS!!!

Oh, ganz lustig wird es, wenn ich "String[] args" weglasse,
dann hagelt es nur so von Fehlermeldungen.
Und zwar nicht während des compilens sondern während der Laufzeit.


> java.lang.NumberFormatException: null
> at java.lang.Integer.parseInt(Integer.java:415)
> at java.lang.Integer.valueOf(Integer.java:553)
> at DFApplet.init(DFApplet.java:42)
> ...



BTW:
Hier der aktuelle Quelltext, der unter anderem auch ein Bild anzeigen soll (vorerst wenigstens ein Beispielsbild):


```
import java.applet.Applet;
import java.applet.AppletContext;
import java.awt.Graphics;
import java.awt.Graphics2D;
import java.awt.Image;
import java.awt.Toolkit;
import java.awt.datatransfer.*;
import java.awt.dnd.*;
import java.awt.image.BufferedImage;
import java.io.*;
import java.net.*;
import java.util.*;
import java.io.IOException;
import java.net.MalformedURLException;
import java.net.URL;
import javax.imageio.ImageIO;
import javax.swing.ImageIcon;
import javax.swing.JApplet;
import javax.swing.JFrame;

public class DFApplet extends JApplet
{ String SID;
  String TID;
  Integer orderno;

private Image img;

// 

    public static JFrame f;
         public void init(String[] args)
    {
       try {
//ANZEIGE DES BILDES://////
            img = new ImageIcon(new URL("http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/47/" +
                    "PNG_transparency_demonstration_1.png")).getImage();
        } catch (MalformedURLException e) {
            e.printStackTrace();
        } 
          
 SID = getParameter("SID" );
 TID = getParameter("TID" );
 orderno = Integer.valueOf(getParameter("OID" ));
        JFrame f = new JFrame("Uploader");
        f.setSize(100, 100);
        f.setVisible(true);

        new DropTarget(f, new DropTargetAdapter()
        {
            public void drop(DropTargetDropEvent e)
            {
                try
                {
                    Transferable t = e.getTransferable();
                    DataFlavor d = e.getCurrentDataFlavors()[0];
                    e.acceptDrop(e.getDropAction());
                    List a = (List) t.getTransferData(d);
                    for (int i = 0; i < a.size(); i++)
                    {
                        processFile((File) a.get(i));

                                
                    }
                } catch (Exception ex)
                {
                    ex.printStackTrace();
                }
            }
        });
    } 

    public void processFile(File f)
    {
       try {
           
          
             InputStream serverInput = ClientHttpRequest.post(
                              new URL("http://www.xxx.de/test/uptest.php"), 
                              new Object[] {
                                            "orderno", orderno,
                                            "SID", SID,
                                            "TID", TID,
                                            "data", f
                                           });
             
            } catch (Exception e) {
    }
   }
    
    
     
public void paint(Graphics g) {
        g.drawImage(img,0,0,null);
    } 

}
```


OMG

MFG
Rex


----------



## SlaterB (1. Okt 2006)

ersetze 
orderno = Integer.valueOf(getParameter("OID" )); 
durch 
orderno = 2; 
um zumindest das Bild dann vielleicht zu sehen? 

wie das mit den Parametern geht kann ich nicht sagen,
wenn ich sowas machen wollte, würde ich jedenfalls vorher in Bücher schauen


----------



## Rex (1. Okt 2006)

Die Parameter übergebe ich von außen an mein Applet.
Und dass muss auch so bleiben.
Denn ich brauche diese Parameter.

Liegt es wirklich an den paar Parametern??

Ansonsten: Trägt mein Code Fehler oder Flüchtigkeiten, die das Bilderproblem hervorrufen könnten?

MFG
Rex


----------



## L-ectron-X (1. Okt 2006)

Das lässt sich ohne das HTML-File gesehen zu haben nicht sagen.
Und ändere endlich die Methoden-Signatur!


```
public void init() {
  //hier den Code der init()-Methode implementieren
}
```


----------



## Rex (1. Okt 2006)

Habe ich gemacht.
Ergebnis:
(Fehler während der Laufzeit, also nicht während des Kompilierens)


> java.lang.NumberFormatException: null
> at java.lang.Integer.parseInt(Integer.java:415)
> at java.lang.Integer.valueOf(Integer.java:553)
> at DFApplet.init(DFApplet.java:42)
> ...



Was soll dass nun wieder heissen?

MFG
Rex


----------



## L-ectron-X (1. Okt 2006)

OK, wo ist dann das HTML-File?
Muss ich dir den Quelltext auch noch aus der Nase ziehen?

Brauchst du nun Hilfe, oder nicht? Streng dich hier mal ein bischen an!

Der Fehler deutet möglicherweise auf einen falschen oder fehlenden Parameter hin.


----------



## Rex (1. Okt 2006)

Sorry - aber ich verwende zum Testen keine HTML-File.
Ich benutze den integrierten Viewer von meiner IDE NetBeans.
Der kann dass für einen automatisch machen.

Ich kann aber aus Erfahrung sagen, was im Applet-Viewer meiner IDE nicht geht, geht auch nicht im Browser.


MFG
Rex


----------



## L-ectron-X (1. Okt 2006)

Damit wäre wiedermal bewiesen, dass Anfänger nicht mit einer IDE herumspielen sollten, wenn sie die Hintergründe nicht verstanden haben.

Besorg den Quelltext deines HTML-Files, ansonsten können wir hier abhaken...


----------



## Rex (1. Okt 2006)

Hier der HTML-Quellcode:


```
<html>
<head>
<title>TEST!</title>
<style type="text/css">
<!--
#Layer1 {
	position:absolute;
	left:42px;
	top:443px;
	width:auto;
	height:auto;
	z-index:1;
	border-color:#00FF66;
	border-width:thick;
	border-style:ridge;
}
#Layer2 {
	position:absolute;
	left:658px;
	top:441px;
	width:auto;
	height:auto;
	z-index:1;
	border-color:#666633;
	border-width:thick;
	border-style:ridge;
}
#Layer3 {
	position:absolute;
	left:436px;
	top:67px;
	width:auto;
	height:auto;
	z-index:1;
	border-color:#993366;
	border-width:thick;
	border-style:ridge;
}
#Layer4 {
	position:absolute;
	left:230px;
	top:68px;
	width:auto;
	height:auto;
	z-index:1;
	border-color:#333333;
	border-width:thick;
	border-style:ridge;
}
#Layer5 {
	position:absolute;
	left:30px;
	top:74px;
	width:auto;
	height:auto;
	z-index:1;
	border-color:#3399CC;
	border-width:thick;
	border-style:ridge;
}
#Layer6 {
	position:absolute;
	left:654px;
	top:253px;
	width:auto;
	height:auto;
	z-index:1;
	border-color:#999966;
	border-width:thick;
	border-style:ridge;
}
#Layer7 {
	position:absolute;
	left:648px;
	top:61px;
	width:auto;
	height:auto;
	z-index:1;
	border-color:#CCCC33;
	border-width:thick;
	border-style:ridge;
}
#Layer8 {
	position:absolute;
	left:38px;
	top:254px;
	width:auto;
	height:auto;
	z-index:1;
	border-color:#FF66CC;
	border-width:thick;
	border-style:ridge;
}
#Layer9 {
	position:absolute;
	left:227px;
	top:146px;
	width:126px;
	height:49px;
	z-index:9;
}
#Layer10 {
	position:absolute;
	left:244px;
	top:249px;
	width:376px;
	height:348px;
	z-index:2;
}
-->
</style>
</head>
<body>
<div id="Layer10">
  <form name="form1" method="post" action="">
    <textarea name="textfield" rows="20"></textarea>
    </form>
</div>
<script type="text/javascript" src="../wz_dragdrop/wz_dragdrop.js"></script>
<script type="text/javascript" src="../ce_wz_library/ce_wz_library.js"></script>




<div id="Layer1">
<applet code="DFApplet.class"  width="160" height="146" alt="Sie m&ssen Java installieren!">
  <param name="TestText" value="SELFHTML"></applet></div>
<div id="Layer2">
<applet code="DFApplet.class"  width="160" height="146" alt="Sie m&ssen Java installieren!">
  <param name="TestText" value="SELFHTML"></applet></div>
<div id="Layer3">
<applet code="DFApplet.class"  width="160" height="146" alt="Sie m&ssen Java installieren!">
  <param name="TestText" value="SELFHTML"></applet></div>
<div id="Layer4">
<applet code="DFApplet.class"  width="160" height="146" alt="Sie m&ssen Java installieren!">
  <param name="TestText" value="SELFHTML"></applet></div>
<div id="Layer5">
<applet code="DFApplet.class"  width="160" height="146" alt="Sie m&ssen Java installieren!">
  <param name="TestText" value="SELFHTML"></applet></div>
<div id="Layer6">
  <applet code="DFApplet.class"  width="160" height="146" alt="Sie m&ssen Java installieren!">
    <param name="TestText" value="SELFHTML">
  </applet>
</div>
<div id="Layer7">
<applet code="DFApplet.class"  width="160" height="146" alt="Sie m&ssen Java installieren!">
  <param name="TestText" value="SELFHTML"></applet></div>
<div id="Layer8">
<applet code="DFApplet.class"  width="160" height="146" alt="Sie m&ssen Java installieren!">
  <param name="TestText" value="SELFHTML"></applet></div>
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
SET_DHTML(CURSOR_MOVE, SCROLL, DETACH_CHILDREN, "Layer1", "Layer2", "Layer3", "Layer4", "Layer5", "Layer6", "Layer7", "Layer8");


//We need this, to bring the layer back to it's old place, when a) no overlay or b) another should take it insteed.
var oldindex; //The index of the dragged object
var oldposx; //..
var oldposy; //The old position of the dragged Element to swap with the other one overlayed.
var oldobjheight;
var oldobjwidth;
var oldname;

function test(){
transformLayer(1, 97, 120, 120, "Layer1", 1, 10);

}


function my_PickFunc()
{ //This function is callback, when some Drag'n'Drop object is dragged.
oldposx = dd.obj.x;
oldposy = dd.obj.y;
oldobjwidth = dd.obj.w;
oldobjheight = dd.obj.h;
oldindex = dd.obj.index;
oldname = dd.elements[oldindex].name;
window.status = 'Drag!'
return(oldposx, oldposy, oldobjwidth, oldobjheight, oldindex, oldname);
}
function my_DropFunc()
{ //This function is callback, when some Drag'n'Drop object is dropped.
var newposx;
var newposy;


//Let's take the koordinates where the object has been dragged now:
var checkx;
var checky;
var checkwidth;
var checkheight;
var checkindex;
var checkname;
///
//init.:
checkx = dd.obj.x;
checky = dd.obj.y;
checkwidth = dd.obj.w;
checkheight = dd.obj.h;
checkindex = dd.obj.index;
checkname = dd.elements[checkindex].name;
///

var iscollision; //When a collision happened, this variable will get the value  1  .
iscollision = 0; //Deinit. for loop.
//NEWPOS: Koordinaten des abgelegten Objektes.
//Alle D&D Layer durchgehen in Array:
for(var i = 0; i <= dd.elements.length; i++){

newposx = dd.elements[i].x;
newposy = dd.elements[i].y;
newobjwidth = dd.elements[i].w;
newobjheight = dd.elements[i].h;
newname = dd.elements[i].name;


if(dd.elements[i].name == oldname){  } else {
if((checkx + checkwidth  >= newposx + newobjwidth && checkx < newposx + newobjwidth)
&& (checky + checkheight >= newposy + newobjheight && checky < newposy + newobjheight)){


iscollision = 1; //check flag.

//alert('Swap dragged Layer ' + oldname + ' with underlaying Layer ' + newname + ' .');

//This part provides that a swap will happen when a layer is overlaying another one.
//dd.obj.x = oldposx; //Let's take first the other object to the new place.
//dd.obj.y = oldposy;
transformLayer(oldposx, oldposy, oldobjwidth, oldobjheight, newname, 1, 10); //The dragged image!

//dd.elements[oldindex].x = newposx; //Then take the dragged image to new place.
//dd.elements[oldindex].y = newposy;
transformLayer(newposx, newposy, dd.elements[oldindex].width, dd.elements[oldindex].height, oldname, 1, 10); //The underlaying image!
} //Ende if.

if(iscollision == 0){ //Nix gefunden?.
//if there is no overlay, turn the layer back to the old position.
//dd.elements[oldindex].x = oldposx;
//dd.elements[oldindex].y = oldposy;
transformLayer(oldposx, oldposy, dd.elements[oldindex].width, dd.elements[oldindex].height, oldname, 1, 50); //The dragged image!
} //Ende if.





} //Ende for

} //Ende if

} //Ende funct.
//-->
</script>
</body>
</html>
```

Und die Fehlermeldungen in der Java-Konsole:

```
java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.net.SocketPermission upload.wikimedia.org resolve)
	at java.security.AccessControlContext.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkConnect(Unknown Source)
	at sun.awt.SunToolkit.getImageFromHash(Unknown Source)
	at sun.awt.SunToolkit.getImage(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.ImageIcon.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.ImageIcon.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at DFApplet.init(DFApplet.java:34)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.net.SocketPermission upload.wikimedia.org resolve)
	at java.security.AccessControlContext.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkConnect(Unknown Source)
	at sun.awt.SunToolkit.getImageFromHash(Unknown Source)
	at sun.awt.SunToolkit.getImage(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.ImageIcon.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.ImageIcon.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at DFApplet.init(DFApplet.java:34)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.net.SocketPermission upload.wikimedia.org resolve)
	at java.security.AccessControlContext.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkConnect(Unknown Source)
	at sun.awt.SunToolkit.getImageFromHash(Unknown Source)
	at sun.awt.SunToolkit.getImage(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.ImageIcon.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.ImageIcon.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at DFApplet.init(DFApplet.java:34)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.net.SocketPermission upload.wikimedia.org resolve)
	at java.security.AccessControlContext.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkConnect(Unknown Source)
	at sun.awt.SunToolkit.getImageFromHash(Unknown Source)
	at sun.awt.SunToolkit.getImage(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.ImageIcon.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.ImageIcon.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at DFApplet.init(DFApplet.java:34)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.net.SocketPermission upload.wikimedia.org resolve)
	at java.security.AccessControlContext.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkConnect(Unknown Source)
	at sun.awt.SunToolkit.getImageFromHash(Unknown Source)
	at sun.awt.SunToolkit.getImage(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.ImageIcon.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.ImageIcon.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at DFApplet.init(DFApplet.java:34)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.net.SocketPermission upload.wikimedia.org resolve)
	at java.security.AccessControlContext.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkConnect(Unknown Source)
	at sun.awt.SunToolkit.getImageFromHash(Unknown Source)
	at sun.awt.SunToolkit.getImage(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.ImageIcon.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.ImageIcon.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at DFApplet.init(DFApplet.java:34)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.net.SocketPermission upload.wikimedia.org resolve)
	at java.security.AccessControlContext.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkConnect(Unknown Source)
	at sun.awt.SunToolkit.getImageFromHash(Unknown Source)
	at sun.awt.SunToolkit.getImage(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.ImageIcon.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.ImageIcon.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at DFApplet.init(DFApplet.java:34)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.net.SocketPermission upload.wikimedia.org resolve)
	at java.security.AccessControlContext.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkConnect(Unknown Source)
	at sun.awt.SunToolkit.getImageFromHash(Unknown Source)
	at sun.awt.SunToolkit.getImage(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.ImageIcon.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.ImageIcon.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at DFApplet.init(DFApplet.java:34)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
```

*Verzweifel*
 MFG
Rex


----------



## L-ectron-X (1. Okt 2006)

Locker bleiben. :wink:  Sieht erst mal verwirrend aus.
Aber ich kann dir schon sagen, dass die Parameter nicht stimmen und das Applet nur über eingeschränkte Rechte verfügt.
Ich muss noch ein bisschen für die Arbeit was machen, gucke aber morgen Nachmittag noch mal rein und nehme das mal auseinander.


----------



## SlaterB (2. Okt 2006)

ein korrekteres HTML-File sieht übrigens so aus:


```
<html>
<head>
<title>TEST!</title>
</head>
<body>
<applet code="DFApplet.class"  width="160" height="146" alt="Sie m&ssen Java installieren!">
  <param name="TestText" value="SELFHTML"></applet>
</body>
</html>
```

dann könnte man auch versuchen was damit anzufangen,
z.B. wird hier kein Parameter OID mitgegeben, wie soll dies dann im Applet verarbeitet werden?

naja, ist wohl doch hoffnungslos


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Okt 2006)

:arrow: Ausführbares Beispiel-Applet anzeigen

Ich habe hier mal aus deinem Code ein Applet geschrieben, welches in der Lage ist, das Bild einer fremden Webseite anzuzeigen.
Und wie du sicher weißt, dürfen Applets nicht ohne Weiteres auf Resourcen zugreifen, die sich nicht auf dem gleichen Server wie das Applet befinden.
Dazu musste das Applet signiert werden, weshalb auch die Warnung beim Start angezeigt wird.

Die AccessControlExceptions werden geworfen, weil das Applet André's Bild (einige Beiträge weiter oben) von einem fremden Server holt.

Ich habe deinen Code, so weit das möglich war, korrigiert. Auch das HTML-File habe ich angepasst. Du musst also nur noch für "sinnige" Werte in den Parametern sorgen und das Drag 'n Drop implementieren.

Der Code vom Applet:

```
import java.applet.*;
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import java.awt.datatransfer.*;
import java.awt.dnd.*;
import java.io.*;
import java.net.*;
import java.util.*;

public class DFApplet extends Applet {
   private String SID;
   private String TID;
   private Integer orderno;
   private Image img;
   private Frame f;

   public void init() {
      try {
         img = getImage(new URL("http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/47/PNG_transparency_demonstration_1.png"));
      }
      catch (MalformedURLException e) {
         e.printStackTrace();
      }

      //Parameter aus der Webseite auslesen

      SID = getParameter("SID");
      TID = getParameter("TID");
      orderno = Integer.valueOf(getParameter("OID"));

      //Frame erzeugen und anzeigen
      f = new Frame("Uploader (drop target)");
      f.setSize(250, 100);
      f.addWindowListener(new WindowAdapter() {
         public void windowClosing(WindowEvent e) {
            f.dispose();
         }
      });
      f.setVisible(true);

      new DropTarget(f, new DropTargetAdapter() {
         public void drop(DropTargetDropEvent evt) {
            try {
               Transferable t = evt.getTransferable();
               DataFlavor d = evt.getCurrentDataFlavors()[0];
               evt.acceptDrop(evt.getDropAction());
               Vector vec = (Vector) t.getTransferData(d);
               for (int i = 0, j = vec.size(); i < j; i++) {
                  processFile((File) vec.get(i));
               }
            }
            catch (Exception e) {
               e.printStackTrace();
            }
         }
      });
   }

   public void processFile(File f) {
      try {
         /*InputStream serverInput = ClientHttpRequest.post( //ClientHttpRequest ist unbekannt!
            new URL("http://www.xxx.de/test/uptest.php"),
            new Object[] {
               "orderno",
               orderno,
               "SID",
               SID,
               "TID",
               TID,
               "data",
               f
            }
         );*/

      }
      catch (Exception e) {
      }
   }
   
   /** Mit Aufruf dieser Methode kann dem Applet zur Laufzeit von außen ein
    * anderes Bild zur Anzeige übergeben werden.
    */
   public void setImage(Image img) {
      this.img = img;
      repaint();
   }

   public void paint(Graphics g) {
      if(img != null) {
         g.drawImage(img, 0, 0, this);
      }
   }
}
```

Der Quelltext des HTML-Files:

```
<html>
 <head>
  <title>DFApplet-Applet</title>
 </head>
 <body>
  <applet archive="DFApplet.jar" code="DFApplet.class" width="400" height="300">
   <param name="OID" value="5">
   <param name="SID" value="Parameter für SID">
   <param name="TID" value="Parameter für TID">
  </applet>
 </body>
</html>
```


----------



## Rex (2. Okt 2006)

Ah, vielen, vielen Dank!
Übrigens - die Klasse ClientHTTP-Request kann man sich bei DevX herunterladen:
http://www.devx.com/Java/Article/17679
(Du musst dann aber bei den Headern noch "Accep-Encoding" einfügen, damit auch PHP in den Genuss kommt)

Vielen Dank an Dich und an alle, die mir so geholfen haben!

Rex


----------

